# Additional graphics card for Asus P8P67 Pro, i5200k CPU, Asus 560 Ti (1 GB)



## idolmind (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi,

I currently have the following config (have been upgrading it piece wise over the last 3 years):

I5 2500k
Asus P8P67 Pro motherboard
Gskill F3-12800 CI9S 4GB RL Ram (x 3) - 12 GB in total
1 TB – Western Digital Sata Hdd (Black)
2 TB - Western Digital Green
512 GB Adata SSD (SP900) - Primary
Asus 560 Ti PCi Express Card -  (Direct CUII 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card)
Asus Dvd Writer 24x
Seasonic 750watts Smps
Cooler Master 690 (Transparent side)
Samsung 24 inch monitor (HDMI input) - HD

Off late, most of the games I play (Assassins Creed Syndicate, Mad Max, etc) are forced to run on minimal settings (low). I generally play games at HD resolutions - 1080p (but have had to lower it for the newer games)

I'm looking to beef up significantly the graphics capability of my rig (high to max settings on a 1080p monitor), and wanted advice on which card I should go for with the following considerations:

1. Should I buy an additional card and plug it in along with my existing card into the mother board:
 - will there be any advantage of having two graphics cards in the same rig (SLI?)
 - will my mother board be able to support the new card, along with my old card?
 - Will there be enough of space for the new card? Will there be sufficient power for the card given other card / devices? are there any other considerations I should be aware of (bottlenecks, etc.)
2. Or should I instead just replace my existing card with a new one altogether? - again meeting compatibility with my motherboard and power supply / bottleneck and compatibility with the processor

Taking the above into account, what's the best card I can get to significantly boost my performance - budget of anywhere between 20 - 25k (can push it up to 30k - if there's something that's worth it) - either option 1 or 2? and accordingly whats the best brand (again in terms of compatibility with my existing rig) and config I should go for?

Lastly, I had my rig assembled by someone earlier - with a new graphics card I assume it would be easier for me to install it on my own?

Thanks!


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 30, 2016)

Get the zotac geforce 970 4 gb for Rs 26000 approx-it will allow you to run all games smoothly @ high settings on your existing system at 1080p.There's no need to use it in conjunction with your older gpu in sli mode-its more than capable of handling today's games all by itself.And installing a gpu is quite a simple and straightforward process-if you've no idea of the steps involved then you may watch some videos on youtube to get a clearer understanding of how one should proceed with it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 31, 2016)

Im in the same boat of upgrading the GPU from my aging GTX 680 which consumes power and produces heat when overclocked while belting out similar performance of more tree hugging newer GPUs. I wanted to get a 980 but what if Pascal comes out with twice the performance at a lower price? So the next best option is the 970 which Im not too happy about since its Rs 27K and has that funky RAM issue where 3.5 GB is fast and then the remaining 500 MB is slow and thus cause serious frame drops in games that require 4GB and more eg GTA V Shadow of Mordor etc etc!!! The future will be even more bleak when more games will use 4GB and more. The next (people will flame me) best option is the Zotac GTX 960 4GB AMP/Non AMP at Rs 17599 and 16399. this card is pretty solid for 1080p. Now this card has no Memory issues and uses all the 4GB. The catch is the bus badwidth is 128 bit which is low but is a non issue as more and more benchmarks are proving it. The 960 4GB is with a mild overclock is just 10FPS slower than the 970 in benchmark videos in you tube @ 1080p. Well I dont know how much those videos can be relied upon though. With Rs 7000 cheaper over the GTX 970 and the new PASCAL releasing in April?June i think its the best solution,IMO.


----------



## idolmind (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks guys! Really helpful information on the cards! Will the soon to release (hopefully) Pascal GPU be supported by my config - motherboard et al? I can then hold off to get that card instead...

Just a quick question - is there anything I can do to salvage my old card (since I will go for a new card altogether?)


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 1, 2016)

idolmind said:


> Thanks guys! Really helpful information on the cards! Will the soon to release (hopefully) Pascal GPU be supported by my config - motherboard et al? I can then hold off to get that card instead...
> 
> Just a quick question - is there anything I can do to salvage my old card (since I will go for a new card altogether?)



Your current mobo will support pascal gpus but the problem is prices of the top of the line pascal gpus are likely significantly higher than  equivalent older graphics cards(such as gtx 960/970) at the time of launch.


----------

